# wildlife technologies caller



## burrows (May 16, 2006)

Has anybody had any experence with Wildlife Technologies e-caller


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, Bill Martz let my hunting partner and myself field test one when they first came out on the market.

They have the best sound library you can find in the industry. The well try to sell you on sound system being the best in the business and it may be. Coyotes, bobcats and fox don't know that, nor do they care much.

Many other callers on the market well do just as good of a job but for half the price, the rest is up to you. Good hunting


----------



## burrows (May 16, 2006)

Well what do you think of the caller? It seems overpriced but will it work better than others?


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Best unit on the market... there is no other brand comparable. There is not one aspect of electronic calling machines that the WT is not #1 by a long shot. If the money is a problem then just buy a subpar unit, just like trucks-guns and everything else, you get what you pay for.

Overpriced? Most of the WT owners I know would pay 3 times retail.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Jrbhunter, I don't totally agree with you when you say you get what you pay for when it comes to some aspects of an e-caller.

Martz insest sound quality is what it's all about, I insest it is not. He's talking how many animals his caller can call vs other callers because of sound quality.

You can take it to the bank a foxpro or any other e-caller in the same class well call just as many animals as a WT.

He can take his caller down to Mexico and it won't call any more then an old 8 track on an average. I've used his caller and I've used 8 tracks and I've predator hunted in Mexico.

I would not disagree with you about his caller being the best on the market, I'm just saying it won't call more animals then most of the lesser priced callers and sound quailty is not a factor.

I guess we can't agree all the time huh lol.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I still totally disagree with your post. Sound Quality is a major part of it... not on desert dogs that are stacked in thick as thieves, but eastern coyotes especially. Volume, remote range and every other big hitter in the ecaller world are all cards the WT holds over any other unit- and when you have that many variables (All advantages) it's hard to estimate where the real difference is.

I have a dozen hunting buddies that have used the other units for years... I call more dogs on their properties in two days with the WT than they have all season with the other unit. Consistantly.

This is from two days of hunting here in Indiana with two different foxpro owners- those two guys combined for about 15 kills on the SEASON. :wink:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, I never hunted a place where the coyote are stacked up that thick. It's ok not to agree, I can handle that. I do have my opinion that I can handle alot better lol.

Killing lots of coyotes has nothing to do with sound quality you can take that to the bank, it has to do with location. I can go to a place that looks good but if no predator are there you ain't going to call one in no matter how good your sound quality is.

On the other hand if your in an area that has a high denisity of predators it don't matter what kind of caller you have or what the sound quality is.

I can post some pictures of 20 or 30 animals taken on a weekend hunt with an old 8 track, can you do that with a WT and it's sound quality? Another fact is a coyote is a coyote no matter where it lives.

The terrain has alot to do with the way a coyote reacts to the call. In no way is an eastern coyote any smarter then a western coyote, though some would want you to think so.

I could go on and on with this subject and it would prove nothing. You like the WT and I don't think it's worth what people pay for it. Personally, I think Mr Martz is full of sound quality and that's a bunch of BS lol. We can agree to disagree can't we?........No matter how you feel, good hunting. :beer:


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

I agree that population has a lot to do with it... which helps prove my point with the photo above. These areas regularly produce one or two coyotes a season for these guys- you can see we surpassed that in two days.

Eastern coyotes are no smarter, but they are thinner and the cover is thicker. Lower populations and tougher terrain make for harder calling- quite simple. My dad killed 20 animals a night with an (in-dash) 8 track in the 70's, back when foxes literally had bounties on them because of overpopulation. As populations of small predators dwindle down, more ground is urbanized and the calling/dogging pressure on remaining K-9 rises your sound quality matters more and more. Again- maybe sound QUALITY isn't the biggest factor in WT's supremicy... maybe it's the sound library. Maybe it's the volume, or remote range... or durability or battery life? When another company begins to compete with the WT in one of those areas we will see which attribute really sets it apart.

And of course we can agree to disagree- no worries here!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

jrbhunter, did you know I have a predator hunting museum here in New Mexico? I'm always looking for club shirts and hats from across the country to add to the museum. If need be I'll but them and they well be on display. 
Maybe I know your dad if he hunted in California, or Nevada at night. I use to kill 20+ a night myself using an 8 track back in the 70s. I even have a Burnham Brothers portable player here at the museum with tapes.


----------

